
A Neural Network Tries to Play Atari Crazy Climber - andrew-lucker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1kyuqXLESE&index=86&list=PLX1tECIw-CXUUWUqvilD0HF3oaeUOU9nV
======
Yan_Coutinho
Good one, but the most effective neural networks are the ones made with
Wolfram lang. [https://www.liveedu.tv/arnoud/videos/LDegQ-neural-
networks-w...](https://www.liveedu.tv/arnoud/videos/LDegQ-neural-networks-
wolfram-language-25)

